# Are all the seats full



## Donna (Jun 20, 2018)

Wanting to know if I can use the seat next to me in coach.


----------



## CCC1007 (Jun 20, 2018)

What train?

PSA: This website is not operated by Amtrak, we are just a group of people that like Amtrak trains, and have some background knowledge.


----------



## caravanman (Jun 20, 2018)

Your ticket gives you one seat, the seat next to you might be occupied, or you may may use that too if it is not.

You should not spread yourself or your luggage over two seats if the train is busy, and they are short of seats, but I guess that is just common courtesy for anyone!

Some places the conductor will assign seats, other places the passengers can choose a vacant seat on boarding.

Ed.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 20, 2018)

You are guaranteed one seat. If the train is pretty empty, the seat next to may well be empty, in which case you can spread out a bit. However, be aware that that seat might actually be assigned to someone, so make sure that you can quickly and easily move you and your belongings back to your assigned seat.


----------



## BCL (Jun 20, 2018)

caravanman said:


> Your ticket gives you one seat, the seat next to you might be occupied, or you may may use that too if it is not.
> 
> You should not spread yourself or your luggage over two seats if the train is busy, and they are short of seats, but I guess that is just common courtesy for anyone!
> 
> ...


On some trails where there's no assigned seating, I've seen one passenger take up an entire table by spreading a jacket across two seats and a bag on the other seat.

If I really want to sit alone, there are some single seats available on California Cars.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 20, 2018)

Setting up Camp in the Coaches, especially @ night, often works unless the Conductors enforce the One Seat per Rider Policy.

I've literally seen Tent Cities in Coaches that look like Campgrounds!


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jun 20, 2018)

If the trains not busy, you could probably spill over two seats, but if the seat is needed for a boarding passenger, move over. You only paid for one seat.


----------



## MDRailfan (Jun 20, 2018)

for over night trains like the Silver Star, do they have assigned "though passenger cars" vs local passenger cars? (meaning that; if for say; your are going WAS-TPA, there would not be passengers boarding / entraining in the middle of the night)


----------



## pennyk (Jun 20, 2018)

MDRailfan said:


> for over night trains like the Silver Star, do they have assigned "though passenger cars" vs local passenger cars? (meaning that; if for say; your are going WAS-TPA, there would not be passengers boarding / entraining in the middle of the night)


On the Silver Service, the conductors and coach attendants attempt to seat most passengers traveling to the same destination or area in the same car. I do not think think there is a guarantee that no passengers will be boarding a specific car in the middle of the night.


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah, I don't think there's any guarantee that passengers definitely won't be boarding your car in the middle of the night. I would say that there's not much risk in using the adjacent seat during the day, when you'll be able to quickly and easily vacate it, however I would not use up an empty seat overnight, since you might be asleep when someone boards and needs it.


----------



## MDRailfan (Jun 21, 2018)

I was on the Auto Train where they dimmed the lights. Do they dim them on the Silver Star or because passengers can board at all times, they keep them on?


----------



## cpotisch (Jun 21, 2018)

MDRailfan said:


> I was on the Auto Train where they dimmed the lights. Do they dim them on the Silver Star or because passengers can board at all times, they keep them on?


They dim them at night on all overnight trains.


----------



## LookingGlassTie (Jun 21, 2018)

The light dimming works pretty well............unless of course you're lucky enough to be assigned a seat in the very front (or rear) of a coach. Then you're trying to rest with the light shining in your face.

That happened to me on the Silver Meteor last year when I took a trip to Orlando. Was much better on the Silver Star though (return) because in that case, I was seated near the middle of the car.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 21, 2018)

On Superliner Coaches you don't want to sit next to the Stairway since the Light stays on All Night and People constantly come and go up and down the Stairs.

Also the seats by the doors are not favored since the doors open and close a lot and noise is also a factor.

The Best Seats are right behind or in front of the Stairway since you have tons of Floor space, but no folding table.

As was said, the seats away from the Stairs and Doors are good for sleeping, with Window seats being the best in most people's opinion.


----------



## PVD (Jun 22, 2018)

A pair of eye-shades can come in very handy. There is one in the "comfort kit" that Amtrak sells, along with the neck pillow, ear plugs and blanket. Some hotels give them away, and they are readily available in most areas.


----------

